# Help Desperately Needed in KY - Shelter flooded!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

HELP DESPERATELY NEEDED!!!
Metro Animal in Louisville Ky is flooded and there are many dead dogs and cats in their kennels. Water is waist deep. 
I think it was more dead cats than dogs, but any death is serious. Oh God, what a horrible way for these babi es to die. 
They are in desperate need of volunteers and crates. They need people to transfer animals to the Fairgrounds. 
It’s behind the West Wing. Go in Gate 4. 
I’m sure they will be needing food as well. I’m not sure what all is needed right now. I don’t have any info other than what I am telling you here. 
There is more rain on the way! 
If you can help or have crates, please go to Metro or the Fairgrounds gate 4. 
You can also call Karen Dixon at: 502- 594 -1621


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

From the last updates I've gotten, it sounds like the main thing needed at the moment are crates and adult volunteers. 

The count in the most recent emails was 5 cats and 1 dog drowned so far, so if true, most of the dogs were saved but the shelter was flooded with sewarge. But again, info is sketchy and still coming in. 

If anyone is within driving distance and can come to Louisville to help it sounds like that would be most appreciated.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Just got an email - they're especially needing medium to large crates and probably kitty condos.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I can donate Bella's puppy crate. I just don't know how I'd get it to them. Maybe I can ship it to them. 
FIVE cats drowned, and a dog...







Five...That's so horrible, I'm going to have nightmares tonight, that's for sure. I wish I was closer, I'd be able to foster 4-5 of the kitties. Why the







didn't they move the cats to a higher spot, ughhh, I feel so sick all of a sudden. I almost wish I hadn't read this.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

If anyone wants to volunteer - the email for the volunteer coordinator is:

[email protected]


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i knew when i saw the ky flooding on the news that there'd be trouble in any shelter(s) in the area.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yep. Seems like flooding is a major problem in this area. The volunteers with the Rowan shelter (Morehead KY) are worried that their's may flood as well but so far it hasn't. Crossing fingers that continues!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.courier-journal.com/article/2...e+animals+drown


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

TEN kittens, now...? That's fanfreakintastic. The poor momma cats, had to just sit there and watch their kittens drown...
It sounds like they did what they could, it's just such a terrible situation. That'd be one of the worst ways to die, and little babies going through it...they didn't even have a chance.

Knowing how a lot of shelters are, they probably left the cats for last.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: My Baby Bella
> 
> Knowing how a lot of shelters are, they probably left the cats for last.


It sounds like they worked as hard as they could to get everyone out of there. I'm sure they were horrified to lose any animals.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm always a little disappointed that some people seem to want to think the worst of others. In this case they had flash floods to contend with and sewage backing up. I know shelter workers who would put their lives on the line (and have in the past) to save their animals. 

Watching the news this afternoon I even saw police officers working traffic control on the roads wearing LIFE VESTS. What a horrible situtation. 

Quote from the article:
_Director Giles Meloche led an effort to rescue animals in danger of drowning and then supervised the transfer of about 250 dogs and 300 cats from the shelter to temporary housing at the Kentucky Fair and Exposition Center._

And another:
_“The water came up so fast,” Meloche said. “It went from three inches to three feet in about 30 minutes.”_

Fast thinking with this one:
_Officials created a make-shift boat out of a plastic container and threw the animals into it to save time._

*I would say these people were miracle workers. *


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

They had a newsflash a bit ago up here. Wow, what a mess. Wish I was there, but there is only so much that can be done. Poor animals........anybody who has to go through that.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Got this update from a volunteer just getting home tonight:



> Quote:While they have enough bedding for dogs and are not using it for most of them, THE CATS ARE BEING GIVEN BEDDING - towels especially - please bring them! Bedding materials SPECIFICALLY for RABBITS is badly needed, as is rabbit food. SMALL litter boxes (plastic or the cardboard canned food trays) and small food dishes are badly needed. GRAVEL cat litter is needed. LARGE and X-LG airline crates and cat condos are DESPERATELY needed. Many cats tonight are still living in crates that are too small for long-term. EXPERIENCED volunteers will be needed to clean cages, change litter boxes and monitor for signs of illness.


It sounds as though the temporary shelter will be needed for a while because of the condition of the shelter and the presence of sewage so I'm sure these needs will be ongoing.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Shelters and people are two different things, here. I definitely don't think the worst of people. Especially these volunteers. Hence why I said, "It sounds like they did what they could, it's just such a terrible situation." They did do an amazing job, all around. Really, I can only imagine how hard it was for them, and still is. 550 animals total to get out, and only 11 deaths. That is a miracle, and an amazing outcome for only having 30 minutes time to do it in. 10 of the 11 that drowned were kittens. It said right in the article, small dogs were moved out first because they were on the floor. It also said the kittens were on the floor, too, and that's why they drowned. Is it really that off the wall of me to think that they were last to come out? 
I appreciate what these people did, I don't think poorly of them in the least. I applaud them, if it hadn't been for them putting themselves in danger, hundreds or even all of the animals would have died. If I lived near there, I would've tried to be one of the people in there getting the babies out.
I've already planned to send them a crate. I'll send bedding in the box, too, now that I know that's something they really need.
Please don't judge me. You don't know the things I've experienced that has brought me to believe that cats are secondary to dogs at a lot of shelters. What I think, isn't at all what's important in this situation. 
I'm not bitter. I'm just very sensitive, and the whole thing really upsets me to know that those kittens, and the dog drowned...
Like I said before, I will have nightmares about those 11 animals tonight. 
It's a tragedy, and I agree Ruth, I bet the rescue volunteers are very upset about the 11 they lost. Especially after they worked so hard, and tried everything that they could. My pack and I will pray that the remaining animals will get all that they need, and that the lost souls may rest in peace.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Most dogs in a shelter are housed in runs that have 10 foot ceilings and not in crates or cat condos that have a top/roof for the lack of a better word. The dogs in the runs would have been able to swim and tread water as the water level increased. The cats in the lower crates would not have been able to do this once the water rose over the top of the crates. 

I don't know if this is what happend at this shelter, but this would explain why some of the cats were not able to survive and the dogs were.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:I don't know if this is what happend at this shelter, but this would explain why some of the cats were not able to survive and the dogs were.


The kittens were from one litter and their mom was able to climb above the rising water. This tends to make me believe that they were 1) not in a cage and 2) probably in a different area all together due the large number in the litter. Also since they were "on the floor" I would think they were in some type of open container possibly in an isolation area or even in someone's office. Since they were not able to swim or climb I would also tend to believe they were very young and perhaps someplace where they were easier to care for. Maybe the staff even had to supplement Mom's milk with bottle feeding. In any case with only losing these poor babies and the one dog out of over 500 animals the staff did an amazing job.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sure they will also need money to replace all the food they must have lost. If we email them can we get an address to send money for them to use as they see fit?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> It sounds like they worked as hard as they could to get everyone out of there. I'm sure they were horrified to lose any animals.


Not only did they work hard but they risked their own lives to save these animals. Flash flooding is the most dangerous because you don't see it coming until it was to late. Luckily it sounds like the water stopped rising at about 3', which is still extremely dangerous to be in 3' of moving water.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi Devin - Your reply was to my post, I guess because it was just under there, but I'll go on and respond - I get where you're coming from but one thing to remember is that the people originally pulling out the dogs and cats were staff not volunteers, so it's not a question of volunteers helping while staff ignored the cats. It was just a horrible situation all around. I'm amazed they didn't lose more animals. Shelter staff bashing is something that happens a lot on this board (and in general) so people are a bit senstive to it, and while this shelter is not my favorite shelter in the world, it sounds like people did what they could under the circumstances. I think the animals lost had more to do with where and how they were housed than anything else. 



> Quote: You don't know the things I've experienced that has brought me to believe that cats are secondary to dogs at a lot of shelters.


I don't know what you've experienced, but I know what I've experienced - and also that I've been accused of treating cats as secondary to dogs in the shelter by people emailing me after looking at some of the PF sites we maintain. Here's the deal though - and this may explain what you've seen as well - the dog overpopulation problem has been successfully reduced in many parts of the country to the point that many rescues and shelters are actually importing dogs from places like the south in order to have dogs available for adoption. Sadly, the same situation does not exist for cats. Cat overpopulation continues to be a problem in most areas. The shelters I work with currently have reduced their euth rates for dogs dramatically by sending dogs to rescues in other areas (we're still not getting all or even half of them out, but thousands _are_ being saved). Sadly no such opportunities exist for the cats - no matter how hard we try. I can take adorable pictures and post heartfelt stories online but unless a cat is purebred Persian or something or a kitten with blue eyes, it isn't getting out







. It absolutely breaks my heart. 

Our group fosters a lot of cats and we do place a fair amount, but we also end up with a lot of permafosters who just never find homes because there aren't nearly enough people looking to adopt cats and/or there are SO many cats to go around. I've got a mama cat now that I pulled with her litter. It took me 8 months to place all 4 kittens (all solid white) but I've had mom (a tuxedo) for a year with not a single inquiry. I wish I could foster more cats but I can't keep them all. Our cat foster people easily end up with 10 extra foster cats practically overnight who just don't go anywhere. So I find myself in the position of loving cats and wanting good things for them - just like the dogs - but in terms of how to use my limited rescue time and energy, it just makes more sense to focus on the dogs, who we can actually often help. And I think a lot of shelters and rescues are in the same boat. By the time you even get all the cats posted, half of them have been put down because there are so many constantly coming in. And you do find yourself trying to get less attached to them all because you know they're going to be euthanized and getting your heart broken over and over and over again really sucks. I absolutely hate it. I watch these darling, sweet, affectionate little kittens playing or loving moms tending their nursing babies and I know they're all going to die. It wears on you. But what can you do when no one wants them? 

Anyway. Sorry to write so much - just saying that I think the reason cats are often given lower priority is simply that people are trying to focus their energies where it will do the most good, not because they don't care about what happens to cats. And as far as the flood situation with LMAS, I think it wasn't even that so much as where and how the different cages are located in the building.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

FYI - Purebred GSD at this shelter.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yep







. From what I hear they're not currently releasing any dogs because of the confusion between dogs and paperwork and just general mayhem. However, if there's a reputable rescue interested in this girl, I'm willing to go out there and try to facilitate something. It's 2 hours away, so would need a commitment but I will try to help if I can, just let me know!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

The shelter in my area has some cats in crates and a whole room "the Cat Room" where the cats are loose. I can't image trying to slosh through 3 ft of sewer water trying to catch these cats who are totally terrorized. Just trying to get to the cat, sloshing through the sewer water would terrify a cat.

I think that unless people were there and saw what was going on it is best to keep your opinions on how it was handled to yourself. 

I can't really imagine the chaos with hundreds of frightened animals. The thoughts "We need to get them out, but where do we go with all of them. OK we have the fairground, who wants to put crates with sewer smelling dogs, cats and I am sure other animals in their vehicle for transport."

I am sure the staff made some personal sacrifices through this whole thing, like maybe even their health, dealing with serer water.

Just my thoughts.
Val


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Email from 
Jessica Durbin
Public Education Coordinator
Metro Animal Services



> Quote: Michelle,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.louisvilleky.gov/AnimalServices/flooding_donations.htm


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Jasminny (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Help Desperately Needed in KY - Shelter floode*

Mary Ann, are there more pics somewhere of the dogs at the fairgrounds?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Help Desperately Needed in KY - Shelter floode*

Let me find out...I would think so...I was sent this one because it's a gsd and my friend knows I'm into gsd rescue. I believe she's on a ky forum....
let me get the info........

btw - also trying to find out if there are one or two gsd's at this shelter...because the pic I posted above doesn't exactly look like the gsd posted in urgent.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Help Desperately Needed in KY - Shelter floode*

I have pictures...if someone wants them email me at
[email protected]


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Help Desperately Needed in KY - Shelter floode*

I didn't think it was the same dog as the one listed either.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Help Desperately Needed in KY - Shelter floode*

Pupresq-While all that you said made me cry, I know that it is true. You nailed the biggest reason I think this, right on the head. I lost a kitten, and she was euthanized before I could even get to the shelter to pick her up. I was literally 20 minutes too late. She was 5 months old, and I haven't forgiven myself since. There's been other things, too, while volunteering...many more things. I really appreciate how you're always so patient with people, and try to explain things to them instead of treat them poorly, and say rude things to them. As a matter of fact, they should make YOU a mod. I didn't write that response to you, I just typed in the quick reply box, and you were the last poster. When I said "please don't judge me", I was referring to this comment, "I'm always a little disappointed that some people seem to want to think the worst of others." which was obviously referring to me. Which I never said one bad word about people, only shelters. I DO hate kill shelters, I hate that they kill 99.9% of the cats and kittens to come in. Some people love cats, just like most of you love your GSDs. Is that a crime or something? You'd all be just as upset as I am, if 99.9% of the urgent Shepherds got euthanized, don't even try to tell me otherwise. 

I love this site. I really do, but some of the people really are so snarky and snooty. Here I was, just giving my honest opinion, and I have two MODS jumping on my back giving me crap for it? That's really messed up. Such as the quote I put above, and then this little gem;

"I think that unless people were there and saw what was going on it is best to keep your opinions on how it was handled to yourself."
Which again, was obviously directed to me. Though I have no idea why? Again? After I already said they did an amazing job...? Whatever.

Isn't that what the forum is for...? People's opinions? My bad, I guess not. People on here always give opinions on situations they didn't actually see, like the show dogs that overheated and died. And just about every single story where a dog was injured, or died. They didn't see it. NO ONE keeps their opinions to themselves then. The only reason I should 'keep my opinions to myself' here, is because I have a different opinion than you.

Bye everyone. To all you who were polite, helpful, and just great people all around...I really enjoyed reading your stories and your advice to me. It really was invaluable. I've gotten many good laughs, awwwws, and cries from this forum.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Help Desperately Needed in KY - Shelter floode*

P.S. Myamom, 
That picture of the 3 dogs laying on the soggy piece of cardboard is just heartbreaking.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Help Desperately Needed in KY - Shelter floode*

devin, i have not been posting much because of the loss of a dog from the urgent section which hit me really hard, and i am on a little self-imposed break.

however, i do pop in every once in awhile, read your post above (saying goodbye) and want to say...don't leave the board. when i was first here i just about got drummed off the board for responding to a post in chat asking for an opinion about telling your kids about santa claus...i was the only one who said kids should ALWAYS be told the truth...well, youda thought i dissed the whole entire holiday of christmastime and was the ghost of scrooge.

the mods here overall are usually fair (and those who often have a bee in their bonnet are identified quickly), and it's so much better to have a moderated board, otherwise it's pretty much the wild west. 

so, let the snarky comments slide on by, and just be here for all the good things, knowledge, and fellow gsd lovers. don't go.

many blessings to you and your animals.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Help Desperately Needed in KY - Shelter floode*

Devin, ditto to what katieliz said but in addition, growing up in Michigan myself, you don't realize what a flash flood can do until you've lived around rivers. 

Once the water starts coming up you better be running. You don't know if you have 3 hours or 3 minutes before the water is over your head and the water is moving so there is a current to deal with.  That doesn't even factor in the raw sewage the people were working in to get the animals out. The people who showed up to help move all those animals risked their lives every minute the water was rising and every minute they were wading thru the sewage. 

I understand that your initial reaction was very emotional. The reactions to your post were just as emotional because of danger the people were in. Water rising that fast is something you have to see to realize the danger involved. The whole situation is tragic and emotions are going to run high.


----------



## Jasminny (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Help Desperately Needed in KY - Shelter floode*

Click here for photos of the rescue & floodwaters...  

The pic of those dogs peeking out of the "boat" really gets me.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Help Desperately Needed in KY - Shelter floode*

I have pics of many of the animals...

if anyone wants them...email me.


----------

